# Advice needed on electric bike



## User (22 Nov 2015)




----------



## Pale Rider (22 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4019456, member: 9609"]My dad is wanting to buy my mother an electric bike, he is looking at the following one Is it any good ?
Decathalon Btwin Bebike 500

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/bebike-500-electric-bike-250w-24v-id_8300084.html

My mother is 80ish but still relatively fit and has managed just over 2000 mile this year on a normal bike. but she is thinking of having a bit of help on the hills.

there is also this one, would it be worth the extra money

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/bebike-700-electric-bike-250w-36v-id_8300082.html

@Pale Rider[/QUOTE]

The first bike in your post is 24 volts, which will be weaker and have a shorter range.

The second bike is 36v which is better in all respects, so worth the extra money.

It's also 700c as opposed to 26", which may have an impact on suitability if the rider is not very tall.

Both are basic bicycles, the motor/controller/battery, costs a few hundred, so there isn't much left over for the bike bits.

Rear hub motors are hard on spokes, not helped by the weight of the rider and, in this case, the battery, being over the back wheel.

On t'other hand, I'm guessing the proposed rider is not a heavyweight, so all should be well.

Put it another way, we've met and I wouldn't buy a rear hub bike - 'nuff said?

I will suggest an alternative - a woosh bike - but I'm not suggesting they are superior, just another decent for the price budget brand.

Decathlon enjoy a good reputation for their bikes, so if the buyer has a store nearby, that's a good point in their favour.

woosh also do a 24" wheel step through - worth thinking about if the rider is short.

http://wooshbikes.co.uk/


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Nov 2015)

There is another good site where you can get a lot of information.

http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4019701, member: 9609"]she will only be about 8 stone so I doubt weight should be an issue. with such a light person would a 24v be reasonable. ?[/QUOTE]

Yes, I think it would be reasonable.

Someone who has never cycled and is looking at an ebike to get into cycling will want the most power they can get.

Your mother is coming at ebikes from the other direction - an already fit and competent cyclist who wants some assistance.

So the 24v bike should have enough grunt for the purpose.

Range may be a concern, depending of course on how far mother likes to cycle.

New ebikers often find themselves taking on longer rides than they anticipated.

The 24v bike has a relatively small capacity battery.

How long it will last is heavily dependent on hills, headwinds and rider effort.

As a rough guide, I would expect the battery on the 24v bike to last about 20 or 25 miles.

The battery on the 36v bike should go for an extra 10 miles or so.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4065366, member: 9609"]Have went for the B'TWIN Bebike 500 Electric Bike, 250W - 24V - woosh, its fast, first time I have ever had a go on one, absolutely brilliant, you have to get a couple of pedal turns in then off it goes, its like pedalling with a huge wind behind - LOL

Anyways, What is the best way to look after the battery on an electric bike. Fully charge after every ride even if it was just a short one, or should it be left until battery is flat then fully charged ?[/QUOTE]

Modern lithium ion batteries don't require much looking after.

There is no memory effect, so no need to routinely run them flat.

They work best at higher charge levels, so charge after every ride unless it's literally only a mile or two.

"Use it or lose it" is the advice for longevity.

If the battery is to be stored for more than a few weeks, it's best left fairly fully, but not fully charged, so between about 60 and 90 per cent.


----------



## Salar (23 Dec 2015)

Might be worth looking here, if you haven't already
http://www.atob.org.uk/electric-bikes/electric-bike-buyers-guide-uk-2/


----------



## mickle (23 Dec 2015)

http://www.getcycling.org.uk/details.php?id=692&c=202

With muguards obvs.


----------

